# looking for a pigeon



## ieatsunshine (Sep 26, 2008)

So, I was outside yesterday having a smoke, when I thought I heard someone walking up to me... it wasn't some_one_, it was a pigeon! a banded one. I gave it some of my birds food and when I went inside to get a box for it, it was gone. I've had a lot of birds before, but not a pigeon so I'm interested in taking one in... if anyone has one that needs a good home!


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## ieatsunshine (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm in michigan


----------



## Mackbirds21 (Sep 23, 2008)

I got a pigeon you could buy for like $20.00-$30.00 Im located in Minnesota but you would have to pay for shipping!! I don't know if you would like to do that but please let me know. By the way what kind of pigeon are you looking for???


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pm sent.  By the way you would have to adopt 2.


----------

